# HAUNTED RADIO: hhn, knotts, zombie race, friday the 13th, leprechaun, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we continue our "Summer of Slaughter" with news on the Haunted Schoolhouse and Laboratory, the 5K and 15K Zombie Race, Horror Realm's Summer Of Scares events, Halloween Horror Nights Design A Character Promotion, Knott's Scary Farm, Friday The 13th, Leprechaun: Origins, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of DVD releases, and then we review the film, "The Cabin In The Woods." Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with the song "Little Space Girl" performed by Jesse Lee Turner. All of this and so much more on the June 19 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-061913.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

